# Collapsing corpus luteum at 5 weeks pg, is this normal?!!



## hanibabes (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello

I went for a scan this morning, which was better news than expected as I thought I had mc, I had severe cramps last Friday night and have had light bleeding. Whenever I go to the loo afterwards when I wipe there is blood. I haven't had any bleeding onto pad (as yet  and hoping I won't!)

However at the scan this morn the sonographer saw the sac and yolk sac, all good news as last week they could just see a sac and it has grown in size.

I am now a threatened miscarriage because of the unexplained bleeding. I haven't had any bloods taken at all. I am a little concerned because on the notes from the u/s it says 'corpus luteum collapsing' - has anyone else had this at 5 weeks pregnant? I am concerned that it means that my hormone levels especially progesterone is going to be affected and thus increase risk of mc? I have severe endometriosis also.


Would appreciate anyone who has had a similar experience or knows anything about corpus luteum collapsing at 5 weeks?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know a great deal about it I'm afraid, as we don't deal with early pregnancy very much as midwives. I think it would start decreasing your progesterone as it collapses, but it may be that it only collapses a little and then gets a boost from the hcg by the next scan,

Sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

